# Iowa editio LFTS, opening day



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

I am in the blind. Frosty morning . Very little shooting have seen 15 dnfs. No horns yet. In for an all day sit. Good luck to those in iowa hunting today.


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Well it is lu














nch time. New England clam chowder. My favorite. A view of the woods and corn


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes opening day was exciting. Will post picts later. Back in the stand


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

Well here is the report from last night. Sorry for the typos, I don't have my reading glasses in shack today. So after almost 9 hours of calm I had some excitement walk into the corn field at 4.30, trailing a doe. I could see horns above the CRP grass and it looked like a 10 point so as soon as he got to the edge of the corn field I touched off the 450 bergara. He was a little quartered when I shot and he only made it a few feet before going down in the field. He laid there for a couple of minutes before the head went down n he expired. I was not sure how big he was before I shot. WOW! No ground shrinkage. 21 inches on the inside. Longest tine 12 inches. 175 pounds dressed. I shot a 164 out of the same stand 4 years ago and this one may be bigger. I need to score it but also need to cut it up. I will be grinning all week. Just love it when a plan comes togather.


----------



## WhitetailNWalleye (Jul 20, 2019)

He's a stud, nice work.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Sweet buck


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Man, that’s a nice sweeping set of antlers. Congratulations!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Outstanding! Congrats!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Iowa sure is a special place! Anyone hear if any of the other guys from MS.com hunting Iowa have had any luck yet?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Mt121212 (Jun 10, 2020)

great buck!!

I’m heading down for the 2nd gun season tomorrow. Weather looks horrible with highs from the 50s-70 all week long.
Has anyone gun hunted Iowa during a heat spell and done any good? I’m afraid deer won’t move at all until dark with it being that warm. 

any tips or tricks to bag a mature buck in the heat is appreciated!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Mt121212 said:


> great buck!!
> 
> I’m heading down for the 2nd gun season tomorrow. Weather looks horrible with highs from the 50s-70 all week long.
> Has anyone gun hunted Iowa during a heat spell and done any good? I’m afraid deer won’t move at all until dark with it being that warm.
> ...


Tip- make the shot!!


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

I hunted zone 4 gun for past 15 years and the year with mild weather it seems we did the best … Good Luck 



Mt121212 said:


> great buck!!
> 
> I’m heading down for the 2nd gun season tomorrow. Weather looks horrible with highs from the 50s-70 all week long.
> Has anyone gun hunted Iowa during a heat spell and done any good? I’m afraid deer won’t move at all until dark with it being that warm.
> ...


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Awesome buck @rockafed ! For me hunting was tough. 5 days before the hunt the farmer went over his corn field on that property with anhydrous ammonia. Seems to maybe of pushed some deer away to the neighbors grounds. Either way it was fun but a little boring by myself. I saw some doe and some fawns and a couple small 1.5 bucks. Hope others had some good success out there.

Paul


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

This is the buck my uddy shot from my blind on the second night. We persisted and filled doe tags on the 4th night. What a great trip.


----------

